# Can anyone port this?



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Its dx2 froyo but damn its badass imo.

http://www.rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1984


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

+1 looks pretty awesome


----------



## Raptor912 (Jun 11, 2011)

Roger that! That would be sweet.


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got the ok from him to port it over so when he is done I'll test it and we will post it for everyone for the X. I'll keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

O saweet!!


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

good to hear!


----------

